# *Please Help* Grunting and Whistling while Breathing



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi all,

We had another scary night with Hercules last night. We put him back in his cage around 11pm, after his second cuddle of the night, and he went straight back into his igloo. After a couple of minutes we could hear him breathing. It was definitely labored, and it started out with this soft little grunt on each exhale. We thought maybe he was just dreaming, but after about 10-15 minutes of that it was starting to get louder, so we took him out of his cage and held him. Then, the grunting turned into a soft but high pitched whistle with each exhale. And it was every single breath this happened. We didn't know what to do, as the emergency vet in our city doesn't know a lot about hedgies. So Herc just kind of lay in my arms with this sad little whistly breathing. I still have his amoxicillin in the fridge from last month's URI, should I have given him some? After about an hour he went to sleep and we put him back in the cage, and the breathing returned to normal. When I woke up this morning, he had eaten and been on his wheel, and played with his toilet paper tube, so I'm assuming he's back to normal? Does anyone know what this was? Also, if it is still a URI should I give him amoxicillin? I should mention his poop on the wheel this morning wasn't solid like it normally was, it's like he has the runs. Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I would call your vet first thing this morning and tell them what happened. They may have you re-start the antibiotics.


----------



## Hedgie_Magic (Apr 6, 2010)

Is there something in his nose blocking some air flow?


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hedgie_Magic said:


> Is there something in his nose blocking some air flow?


That's what hubby said it sounded like too, but i couldn't see anything. I'm wondering if he maybe snuffled some food up there? It was pretty scary though. I'm going to call the vet right now, and I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Hedgie_Magic (Apr 6, 2010)

I would be scared too if Harlequin sounded like that. Let us know how Herc is after the vet does his stuff. :|


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

So I just got off the phone with our vet's assistant, and she said to monitor him today, and if the labored breathing starts again to bring him in right away. She said that since his breathing is normal now it should be ok to keep an eye on him for now, but to rush him in if it starts again. Is this still a URI?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It could be that he still has the URI. Was it you that posted in another thread that he blew a yellow snot bubble? If so, he needs to be back on antibiotic soon.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Nancy said:


> It could be that he still has the URI. Was it you that posted in another thread that he blew a yellow snot bubble? If so, he needs to be back on antibiotic soon.


Hi Nancy, that was me. I'll keep a close eye on him today, and rush him back to vet first sign of any trouble. He's sleeping right now, and breathing sounds good. I wasn't sure if it still is a URI because he's not like that all the time, just randomly, like when he blew the snot bubble. Thank you for your help


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Did you mention when you phoned the vet that he blew a yellow snot bubble? Yellow snot usually means infection.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I did, that was actually one of the first things she asked me. She wanted to know how his breathing was right now, and it sounds ok. Does this sound right to you Nancy, or should I go in anyways? She only prescribed 7 days of amoxicillin for the URI last month, twice a day. I've kept it in the fridge. Do you think I should give him more? Sorry to ask so many questions, but it seems like you guys know a lot more than my vet does.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I wouldn't give him the old amoxicillin without checking with the vet. I may be wrong but I think once mixed it is only good for about 14 days. Clavamox is like that but I'm not certain about amoxicillin.

He may still have some congestion that is only noticeable once in a while. You know how when we have a cold and sometimes we get congested and have to cough, but other times we are fine. I know your watching him closely and if there are any other symptoms, I'd ask to put him back on the meds. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you Nancy (and to all who answered), they're such a worry sometimes, aren't they?

Have a great day guys!

Katie


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Katie, how's Hercules doing?  

Maybe 7 days of antibiotic weren't enough to clear the infection. Usually the vets prescribe it for 10-14 days, no?? When Col. Mustard had a URI she was on antibiotic for 2 weeks but she only started improving after 4-5 days.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Susana thanks for asking. He seems good today. He spent a lot of time running on his wheel last night. Breathing sounds normal today. Still monitoring today but seems good. Thank you all!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

*update* 

Herc's breathing is good but he didn't eat as much as usual last night and now his poop is forest green. We have a vet appt in 2 hours, i'll keep you all posted. Wish my boy luck!


Katie


----------

